# What Wood Can Be Used Instead Of Cedar for Building Outdoor Smoke House?



## smoker12 (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi All- 

I have recently been inspired by a couple of smoker builds on this site to build my own outdoor smoker. So first of all thanks to everyone who have diligently posted their builds and shared the stories.    

I have run into problem finding 2x4 cedar wood in my area.  Recently found that Home Depot has Redwood but it is pretty expensive and I can't verify if it has been treated or not (I am assuming not but I really don't want to mess this up)

Looking for any idea's for locating/buying 2x4 cedar to build the structure.   Is there another wood I can use in its place?

Thanks for any advice,

Smoker12


----------



## chef lynso (Dec 9, 2015)

You can use just about any kind of wood.  Provided it's not a bearer of needles or sap.  Also steer clear of treated woods.  Which you clearly mentioned above.  I've seen them made with recycled broken down wood pallets which is very frugal even FREE if you don't mind scavenging from businesses discarding them.  Happy Hunting!


----------

